# No more rusty discs when washing! BH test



## Citygo

Well today was the day I finally got to test this product. Currently still under development it's described as a 'water borne contact corrosion inhibitor (migratory)'. 

Diluted it down to 5% in a water sprayer bottle and lightly misted onto the drivers side discs. It seemed to land on the discs in bubbles however this was probably my sprayer. I then proceeded to clean my wheels using valet pro Bilberry.

I then rinsed my wheels using filtered water from a vessel. And here are the results which I think speak for themselves.

It's a very simple product and very economical with the 
Dilution ratio.

And after a short drive you can guess which side was alot cleaner.

Would I like to see this product in production? Definitely. Yes you can drive on and off you're drive but it's a chore. 

Simple, brilliant product from bilt hamber


----------



## TonyH38

That's looking good.


----------



## sean ryan

Look's awesome buddy something else i'll have to buy lol


----------



## Smanderson117

madness, this is the one thing that annoys most detailers surely? Also the rust throw up as soon as you drive off surely serves to soil your wheels quicker than if using this. Brilliant, another masterpiece from the guys at BH


----------



## neilmcl

Does it remove existing rust or just prevent new stuff from forming?


----------



## Njs71

That could be worth a go. It certainly seems to work. So could be another product to go on the shelf. 

Well done BH :thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

neilmcl said:


> Does it remove existing rust or just prevent new stuff from forming?


Firstly thanks for the great review Citygo!

Product is best used AFTER washing, it can be sprayed over the wheels and brakes plus it should be used over the entire under carriage after washing. During winter it will neutralize road salt and and stop rust forming. Even at 1-2 % in water this is effective. The inhibitors create a molecular shield that creep over and migrate to protect surfaces not even touched by the liquid. We think i'ts going to be a very useful post wash treatment - it can be applied by pump spray, trigger spray or power washer. :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Firstly thanks for the great review Citygo!
> 
> Product is best used AFTER washing, it can be sprayed over the wheels and brakes plus it should be used over the entire under carriage after washing. During winter it will neutralize road salt and and stop rust forming. Even at 1-2 % in water this is effective. The inhibitors create a molecular shield that creep over and migrate to protect surfaces not even touched by the liquid. We think i'ts going to be a very useful post wash treatment - it can be applied by pump spray, trigger spray or power washer. :thumb:


How quick can you get this out for sale? This is something I've been after for ages and will finally mean I don't have to shunt the car up and down the drive for ages and ages drying the brakes off

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Hereisphilly said:


> How quick can you get this out for sale? This is something I've been after for ages and will finally mean I don't have to shunt the car up and down the drive for ages and ages drying the brakes off
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Labels are being designed now and first main batch being made.


----------



## Andyblue

Now that looks very interesting and I'd definitely be interested in purchasing. 

Well done


----------



## Soul boy 68

Another master stroke from BH, do you have to always use filtered water or can ordinary water be OK. :thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Soul boy 68 said:


> Another master stroke from BH, do you have to always use filtered water or can ordinary water be OK. :thumb:


Tap water is fine


----------



## sm81

Pricing?


----------



## yzfr1

Does seem like a good product.
At the moment I use an iron out on the discs while washing the car.
Once all done....blast with a pressure washer and discs are clear of rust and nor do the produce any when dry.
Save driving up and down the drive countless times.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

OK, think I am missing something here... what is the name of the product please?
Geoff


----------



## Citygo

The product really is brilliant. 

The thing that struck me is how economical it is. Mix 5% up and it lasts ages


----------



## Citygo

Cy-Zuki said:


> OK, think I am missing something here... what is the name of the product please?
> Geoff


Hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Derekh929

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Labels are being designed now and first main batch being made.


And group buy will be set up next week to launch the new product?

1. Derekh929
To 100:thumb:


----------



## Njs71

Derekh929 said:


> And group buy will be set up next week to launch the new product?
> 
> 1. Derekh929
> 2. Njs71 (Neil)
> To 100:thumb:


Haha, got to be worth a punt. Name added above.


----------



## yzfr1

Derekh929 said:


> And group buy will be set up next week to launch the new product?
> 
> 1. Derekh929
> To 100:thumb:


Got to laugh....
Don't even know the price of it yet.
Was probably gonna be about £15 but now group buy proves it popularity already and it just gone up to £25
Lol
Detailing World just upped the price of a new product.....Probably.


----------



## CTurbinado

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Firstly thanks for the great review Citygo!
> 
> Product is best used AFTER washing, it can be sprayed over the wheels and brakes plus it should be used over the entire under carriage after washing. During winter it will neutralize road salt and and stop rust forming. Even at 1-2 % in water this is effective. The inhibitors create a molecular shield that creep over and migrate to protect surfaces not even touched by the liquid. We think i'ts going to be a very useful post wash treatment - it can be applied by pump spray, trigger spray or power washer. :thumb:


sounds like a game changer


----------



## Derekh929

yzfr1 said:


> Got to laugh....
> Don't even know the price of it yet.
> Was probably gonna be about £15 but now group buy proves it popularity already and it just gone up to £25
> Lol
> Detailing World just upped the price of a new product.....Probably.


You will be safe enough , BH products I have used over the years have been priced fair.
If it's to deer I just put another couple of gallons on VPower in the V8


----------



## Radish293

Sounds interesting


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Offset Detailing

Thats cool!


----------



## steinbra

Can't wait to try this! Looks like it's made for the vinter roads here in Norway,with all the salt.


----------



## wish wash

I was watching obsessed garage a month or so ago and Matt was spraying something similar on his discs after washing. Was an American company and wished we had something similar, well now we have it. 

Could this be the best product of 2017


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

yzfr1 said:


> Got to laugh....
> Don't even know the price of it yet.
> Was probably gonna be about £15 but now group buy proves it popularity already and it just gone up to £25
> Lol
> Detailing World just upped the price of a new product.....Probably.


We don't operate like this in anyway whatsoever. We have very structured pricing equation - fair is fair. A few comments, or many thousands will make no difference. We responded to a member here that had a problem that we were already solving and provided a sample. We make the product as concentrated as poss to give excellent value for money so that it can be used economically - in this way we will help to preserve cars and save them from corrosion - the biggest car killer of all.


----------



## gatecrasher3

This sounds like a must have to me!


----------



## saj1985

looks good


----------



## JayMac

This looks like it's on the shopping list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citygo

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> We don't operate like this in anyway whatsoever. We have very structured pricing equation - fair is fair. A few comments, or many thousands will make no difference. We responded to a member here that had a problem that we were already solving and provided a sample. We make the product as concentrated as poss to give excellent value for money so that it can be used economically - in this way we will help to preserve cars and save them from corrosion - the biggest car killer of all.


Totally agree.

The product was provided in concentrated form. A 5%ratio with water was used in the test. A light misting was all that was applied. The product is very economical


----------



## Rían P

Assuming you had your wheel arches treated with the likes of Dynax UC (if that's what's the best BH product for clear sealing arches), would you use this to 'top up' that protection? Like Wax and QD kind of effect?


----------



## Njs71

Roll on the release date. This will finish off the arsenal of products I use in my cleaning routine. 

I currently use ACF50 on the underside of my car (not the discs) and it certainly keeps any rust n rot at bay during the winter but this sounds like it could be the total solution to underside protection.


----------



## yzfr1

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> We don't operate like this in anyway whatsoever. We have very structured pricing equation - fair is fair. A few comments, or many thousands will make no difference. We responded to a member here that had a problem that we were already solving and provided a sample. We make the product as concentrated as poss to give excellent value for money so that it can be used economically - in this way we will help to preserve cars and save them from corrosion - the biggest car killer of all.


Was only written in jest!
I'll be more sensitive in future..lol
Feel like I've just been scolded.
Back of hands and wooden rule springs to mind


----------



## Frog

Does the chemical in the corrosion inhibitors effect the brake pad materials at all or the coefficient of friction between the pad and disc?


----------



## Nidge76

yzfr1 said:


> Was only written in jest!
> I'll be more sensitive in future..lol
> Feel like I've just been scolded.
> Back of hands and wooden rule springs to mind


Go and sit on the naughty step 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

yzfr1 said:


> Was only written in jest!
> I'll be more sensitive in future..lol
> Feel like I've just been scolded.
> Back of hands and wooden rule springs to mind


I think that's the downside of a lot of social media and posts there's so many trolls out there people find it hard to tell what's serious and what's in jest.

I took your post in jest and it made me smile but obviously BH just wanted to clarify


----------



## ah234

Can't wait for this, thank you BH!


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

yzfr1 said:


> Was only written in jest!
> I'll be more sensitive in future..lol
> Feel like I've just been scolded.
> Back of hands and wooden rule springs to mind


No prob at all - there are so may products in this market that are priced in such ways that I make you right to comment.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Rían P said:


> Assuming you had your wheel arches treated with the likes of Dynax UC (if that's what's the best BH product for clear sealing arches), would you use this to 'top up' that protection? Like Wax and QD kind of effect?


It's a supplemental maintenance product that will find its way into anywhere that water will and protect those hidden surfaces, and brake vents, discs, fixings, suspension and more...


----------



## ffrs1444

What’s this called and when is it available


----------



## lee63

I love all BH products and find them to be some of the best at doing what it says on the tin/bottle  this will definatly be another addition to my collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Frog said:


> Does the chemical in the corrosion inhibitors effect the brake pad materials at all or the coefficient of friction between the pad and disc?


No it's a mono-molecular layer, that will not harm braking performance. Ive seen vented discs ruined by corrosion as vents block - this should vastly improve this if used every wash. It will make a slight foam while applied that disappears to invisible soon. Then the inhibitors liberate and coat adjacent surfaces.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Sounds like another great product from you guys at BH :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> No it's a mono-molecular layer, that will not harm braking performance. Ive seen vented discs ruined by corrosion as vents block - this should vastly improve this if used every wash. It will make a slight foam while applied that disappears to invisible soon. Then the inhibitors liberate and coat adjacent surfaces.


And it won't 'discolour' or effect the brake callipers - especially if painted or the alloys if diamond cut ?


----------



## Kerr

Does is smell a bit like vinegar?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Andyblue said:


> And it won't 'discolour' or effect the brake callipers - especially if painted or the alloys if diamond cut ?


Safe on paints and diamond cut alloys.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Kerr said:


> Does is smell a bit like vinegar?


Not a bit


----------



## ffrs1444

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Not a bit


What's it called and is there a date when available and could it be used through snowfall lance


----------



## cleslie

Will be ordering this once released!


----------



## Blueberry

I need this on my life !

Is it grease based ?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

whats the durability on this and will it affect wheel sealant if it goes on the wheels? do you just spray it on then wash it off or just leave it?


----------



## Brian1612

Looks like another top product from BH and something we will all want to buy.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Blueberry said:


> I need this on my life !
> 
> Is it grease based ?


It's water based - make a 1 - 5% solution in a mister and spray on to the surfaces and leave.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

OvEr_KiLL said:


> whats the durability on this and will it affect wheel sealant if it goes on the wheels? do you just spray it on then wash it off or just leave it?


Just apply and leave. It's a applied post each wash - where it finds its way into crevices and voids it will emit its inhibitors for weeks / months, on open surfaces it wont be as durable. Where it is used on a car before storage will last 12 - 24 months. Used routinely on a wet car over winter it will prevent road salt damage - use after each wash.


----------



## Peter77

Any idea when this available to buy. Sound like something we all need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl

I'm not sure how useful this will be for me. Within a matter of days of ownership my front discs (or rather the top hat) were covered in rust and as this product merely inhibits rust formation I can't see it being a benefit for me. Brilliant if used on a pristine or new car though.


----------



## Radish293

the more I read the more I want


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Just apply and leave. It's a applied post each wash - where it finds its way into crevices and voids it will emit its inhibitors for weeks / months, on open surfaces it wont be as durable. Where it is used on a car before storage will last 12 - 24 months. Used routinely on a wet car over winter it will prevent road salt damage - use after each wash.


does it affect wheel sealant if it goes on the wheels?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

OvEr_KiLL said:


> does it affect wheel sealant if it goes on the wheels?


No it's a very gentle material to coatings.


----------



## linuxrob

Another question for the BH labs.

I use Scotoil 365 on my 125 in winter, i would like to try this as i can coat the wheels and not worry about the disc brakes, should i worry if some gets on the tyres, side wall or a bit on the tread?

rob


----------



## patch10

sounds like the stuff i have made up from using chemicals i have used in my line of work which is great at doing this and i use it very often


----------



## Forsh

I can imagine permanently having the pump sprayer filled with this!

Bring it on!


----------



## martec06

I need this for the danish Winther 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Forsh said:


> I can imagine permanently having the pump sprayer filled with this!
> 
> Bring it on!


I'm thinking put it in a snowfoam cannon for the suspension / underbody


----------



## Blueberry

Is this available to buy yet ?


----------



## evobaz

Sounds like a great Product! 

Keep us posted and get it out ASAP......


----------



## pjgraham86

can't see the name of the product - what is it called ? Looks good....


----------



## klw7me

This sounds brilliant and a must have for my mk1 mx5


----------



## Forsh

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Used routinely on a wet car over winter it will prevent road salt damage


This winter?

Shall I put it on my Christmas list to Santa?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

pjgraham86 said:


> can't see the name of the product - what is it called ? Looks good....


----------



## Harry_VW

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Firstly thanks for the great review Citygo!
> 
> Product is best used AFTER washing, it can be sprayed over the wheels and brakes plus it should be used over the entire under carriage after washing. During winter it will neutralize road salt and and stop rust forming. Even at 1-2 % in water this is effective. The inhibitors create a molecular shield that creep over and migrate to protect surfaces not even touched by the liquid. We think i'ts going to be a very useful post wash treatment - it can be applied by pump spray, trigger spray or power washer. :thumb:


how long does it last?


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong

bilt-hamber kid said:


>


Can you put it in a foam cannon?....thinking i could coat under carriage...


----------



## Forsh

Harry_VW said:


> how long does it last?





Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Can you put it in a foam cannon?....thinking i could coat under carriage...


I'm sure I've read the answers to these questions in a thread somewhere...
oh yes I remenber it was this one! 



Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Product is best used AFTER washing, it can be sprayed over the wheels and brakes plus it should be used over the entire under carriage after washing. ...- it can be applied by pump spray, trigger spray or power washer. :thumb:





Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> It's a applied post each wash - where it finds its way into crevices and voids it will emit its inhibitors for weeks / months, on open surfaces it wont be as durable. Where it is used on a car before storage will last 12 - 24 months. Used routinely on a wet car over winter it will prevent road salt damage - use after each wash.


----------



## spyder

Need to have this in my collection, when can we buy it please?


----------



## Blue

Oh I missed the earlier bit about the power wash, so I can basically squirt this all underneath the car using my foam lance? Awesome.

BH - would this slow down diamond cut wheel corrosion? I'm thinking that spraying diamond wheels with it after each wash may keep the white corrosion away?


----------



## Harry_p

Could really do with some before they start salting the roads. 

Any idea when it's likely to be in the store?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

Hi everyone, this product is now available, click the image below to see the product page.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Will it harm tyres, plastics, suspension seals or rubber stops please?


----------



## Blueberry

Ordered ! Looking forward to seeing how this performs


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Andy from Sandy said:


> Will it harm tyres, plastics, suspension seals or rubber stops please?


No... not at all it will do them a great deal of good


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Cool, that's good, thank you. I asked a question on your website as I was about to order...

Will it play well with ferrosol? Will one wash the other off or negate their use?

At present I am thinking more for use on my motorcycle.


----------



## ollienoclue

I'll be getting a can of this for a squirt. Interesting.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Ordered, very much looking forward to this!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

I also am looking forward to using this but it is going to be a slow burner with no instant gratification

The very point of the stuff is that you don't see anything happen - literally


----------



## Forsh

Bilt Hamber - I will diluted Atom-mac keep ok?

I'm thinking Half a 300ml bottle will dilute to 3% in a dedicated 5L pump sprayer and I'll just leave it in there to use as and when


----------



## Cookies

Forsh said:


> I also am looking forward to using this but it is going to be a slow burner with no instant gratification
> 
> The very point of the stuff is that you don't see anything happen - literally


Well said, but it's the knowledge that everything is nicely protected that builds the frenzy on here. I'm just about to order some too lol.

Cooks


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong

Ordered....can't wait to see how this stuff performs...


----------



## linuxrob

*Motorcycle use of Atom-Mac*



Andy from Sandy said:


> Cool, that's good, thank you. I asked a question on your website as I was about to order...
> 
> Will it play well with ferrosol? Will one wash the other off or negate their use?
> 
> At present I am thinking more for use on my motorcycle.


Posted some before pics here, will be using Atom-Mac this winter on the GS

Rob
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5395805&highlight=gs125#post5395805125


----------



## cleslie

Order placed!


----------



## RedUntilDead

bilt-hamber kid said:


> Hi everyone, this product is now available, click the image below to see the product page.


I have lots of expensive tools which I no longer use at work and are now stored in toolboxes and cabs in my garage. The thing is, all the metal surfaces get damp and my tools are starting to rust! wd40 hasnt helped, moisture bags dont work and coating everything in oil is messy. Maybe this would work:speechles

What do they think?


----------



## gatecrasher3

Order placed here as well. My car gets stored in the garage all winter so this will hopefully help the discs out.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

RedUntilDead said:


> I have lots of expensive tools which I no longer use at work and are now stored in toolboxes and cabs in my garage. The thing is, all the metal surfaces get damp and my tools are starting to rust! wd40 hasnt helped, moisture bags dont work and coating everything in oil is messy. Maybe this would work:speechles
> 
> What do they think?


Yes this is ideal - keep the boxes and cabs closed for max protection the vapours will be trapped which is ideal. Spray the product over the tools at 5% it will leave a molecular anti corrosive.


----------



## MaDMaXX

You just gave me an idea, how does/would this work on firearms in a safe? would the introduced humidity (from the water) have a counter effect? Would it not be as effective on bluing? (essentially controlled rust)


----------



## garycha

Is this a similar principle to the stuff that goes into sealed heating systems?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

garycha said:


> Is this a similar principle to the stuff that goes into sealed heating systems?


No it a different technology - although we are testing it for use in closed systems and results are excellent so far


----------



## CrimsonSkull

@BH
Do you think this product can be used on the wheel well/suspension setup to protect those areas during the winter?
Or perhaps a different product.


----------



## GleemSpray

Will it help surpress or eradicate the surface rust that appears on the axle hubs of my VW? (not the alloys, but the cylinder that they bolt onto - its always developing light surface rust) 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

And its here!

Looking forward to this









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Will it help suppress or eradicate the surface rust that appears on the axle hubs of my VW?


I would like that as well.

I cleaned off the rust best I could with a dremel and used BH deox gel and then a coat of electrox but a small amount of rust has returned. Maybe hydrate 80 might have been better.

I read atom-mac is not a rust curer though only a rust preventer.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Used this for the 1st time today, and it works an absolute treat!

After doing the wheels and pw rinsing, I sprayed about 3-4 pulls on each disk trying to ensure even coverage

After washing the rest of the car, rinsing and drying off, I was left with this which still remains rust free

This product is bang on!










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd

Order placed. Hopefully will save driving up the road and back after every wash


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Used this for the 1st time today, and it works an absolute treat!


How do you get it on the other disc face that you can't see?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Andy from Sandy said:


> How do you get it on the other disc face that you can't see?


Yeah I thought that myself, I'll see how bad the cloud of rust is when I move the car

I'm hoping that because the backside doesn't get pelted with water so much it doesn't get as immediately rusty, but we'll see

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd

Looks like the car still needs taking for a spin after a wash. Applied it 3 times, 5% mix???


----------



## Hereisphilly

heavyd said:


> Looks like the car still needs taking for a spin after a wash. Applied it 3 times, 5% mix???


Weird, mine weren't like that at all

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry

heavyd said:


> Looks like the car still needs taking for a spin after a wash. Applied it 3 times, 5% mix???


Mine look like this too after using Atom-Mac. They are much better than without it but not perfect.


----------



## Kyle 86

How is this product used then please chaps? 5% to how much water in a spray bottle and I'm guessing you just spray on. Will be a product I'd need as my car is stored outside 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kyle 86 said:


> How is this product used then please chaps? 5% to how much water in a spray bottle and I'm guessing you just spray on. Will be a product I'd need as my car is stored outside
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


5% dilution ratio, aka 1:20

Just scale that to however much you want to make up

Spray onto exposed metal, leave, profit

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Hereisphilly said:


> 5% dilution ratio, aka 1:20
> 
> Just scale that to however much you want to make up
> 
> Spray onto exposed metal, leave, profit
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice one philly thanks mate. Is it worth taking the wheels off and cleaning the brakes with a wire brush then spray it on once they are clean? My rear brakes are a bloody nightmare as 95% off my breaking comes from the front so my rear disks rust badly. Probably need new calipers/Pistons to be fair

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kyle 86 said:


> Nice one philly thanks mate. Is it worth taking the wheels off and cleaning the brakes with a wire brush then spray it on once they are clean? My rear brakes are a bloody nightmare as 95% off my breaking comes from the front so my rear disks rust badly. Probably need new calipers/Pistons to be fair
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This isn't the product that lasts ages in an exposed environment as far as I'm aware, this needs constant topping up after each wash

My brakes don't rust unless I wash them as otherwise they don't get wet (that then stays on them) so might be worth rectifying the problem 1st before using this

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali

How long does this take to be delivered ? I ordered last week and hasn't arrived yet .


----------



## Domel

Hereisphilly said:


> Spray onto exposed metal, leave, profit


do you rinse it after couple of minutes ? or leaving there ?
How about other parts like fenders and undercarriage ? any one test it ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Domel said:


> do you rinse it after couple of minutes ? or leaving there ?
> How about other parts like fenders and undercarriage ? any one test it ?


No rinsing, as that will wash it off

Just spray the diluted product onto the exposed metal and the rust stops

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

